# 50% off foam carvable pumpkins!!!



## Distorted Designs

I saw sales for most of the craft stores like Micheal's, Hobbylobby, Jo-Ann Fabrics, ect, have all of the their Halloween stuff 50% off already. They also have all of their carvable pumpkins on sale as well. Jo-Ann has Funkins, while they do make a nice pumpkin they are also waaaaay over priced. Michael's has a good brand of pumpkin and they are much cheaper and were half off to boot. I picked up 3 large pumpkins $10.50 each (2 tall and 1 squat one), 3 medium, and 3 or 4 small ones for $61. Super cool.


----------



## GodOfThunder

I guess the advantage of a bum economy is haveing PRE-Halloween retail sales like this!


----------



## Distorted Designs

There is nothing pre about it, they are clearing out!!! Everything is 50% off and their shelves were half bare, all of the stores. They are done with Halloween and with in a week there will be nothing. It is like trying to buy swimming trunks in the middle of summer.... there are almost none, unless you bought them in February. They plan on having X-mas crap out before Halloween is even here. Most stores are doing this kinda crap now.


----------



## JammerG

That and the Funkins are now 60% off at JoAnn's. I don't like them though, their color film comes off when you use a dremel tool. I don't like that and the thickness isn't consistent. I just finished one and I wish they would go back to the brand they had a couple of years ago. :b


----------

